# Living Cost and Average Salary in Dubai?



## mohitrahuja

Hi Friends,

Please share your views regarding the Living Cost and Average Salary in Dubai for a couple. I am planning to work in Dubai but before that want to living standard and average salary for HR / admin person. I am Indian passport holder but have MBA and Master in HR degree from Monash University, Melbourne, Australia plus have 3 yrs experience from India and prefer 1 Bed Flat / Unit and do not prefer to spend to much....

Thanks and appreciate for your guidance.:clap2:

:ranger:


----------



## dizzyizzy

Have you tried doing a search? You fill find a lot of similar threads that address your question. Also please read the sticky 'READ BEFORE YOU POST' - plenty of useful information about costs of living in Dubai there too.


----------



## Jynxgirl

There was a sign on our door that they are now leasing 1 bedroom apartments in my building for 28,000 a year, if paid in one check. I hate it but its cheap... Discovery Garden. I wouldnt suggest it at all... but its one of the cheapest places to live. A decent one bedroom expect to pay around 50,000 is one check or 60,000 paid in multi checks. And dont forget about the dewa fees. Read the sticky. 

The sad thing is, you will get paid based on your passport in dubai. I had a friend who was working here in dubai (my only ameican friend  ) and was an HR role making around 30,000 a month with his own apartment. ?? They got rid of all the americans and are now paying the indians around 10,000 a month and are in shared apartments. All have MBA degrees. 

I would suggest applying and see what you get offered. Do not take a low paying salary because that is all you are offered. Unfortunatly, that is easier said then done as there are so many indians with MBAs who are willing to take such low salaried positions. Good luck.


----------



## xdude

Jynxgirl said:


> There was a sign on our door that they are now leasing 1 bedroom apartments in my building for 28,000 a year, if paid in one check. I hate it but its cheap... Discovery Garden. I wouldnt suggest it at all... but its one of the cheapest places to live. A decent one bedroom expect to pay around 50,000 is one check or 60,000 paid in multi checks. And dont forget about the dewa fees. Read the sticky.
> 
> The sad thing is, you will get paid based on your passport in dubai. I had a friend who was working here in dubai (my only ameican friend  ) and was an HR role making around 30,000 a month with his own apartment. ?? They got rid of all the americans and are now paying the indians around 10,000 a month and are in shared apartments. All have MBA degrees.
> 
> I would suggest applying and see what you get offered. Do not take a low paying salary because that is all you are offered. Unfortunatly, that is easier said then done as there are so many indians with MBAs who are willing to take such low salaried positions. Good luck.


it also depends on the kind of company you are going to work for... i know many indians who get paid in excess of 50k per month based on their skill sets. 
but as you pointed out right;y, it depends on indians if they want to sell themselves cheap...


----------



## pamela0810

Then there's always this argument: Why should I hire an Indian (no matter how highly qualified or experienced) for 25K a month when I can get a westerner for the same salary?


----------



## mohitrahuja

*Hi!!*

Hi,

Jynxgirl, xdude and pamela0810  Thanks for sharing your views.:clap2::clap2:

Ya its true "pamela0810" that mostly in western countries, organization always prefer to give less salary to Indians because they knew that Indian will definitely accept it.

I am currently in Australia and i have noticed here also, So Sad or may be we don't good negotiation skills to sell our skill sets....

anyways can i know which the most popular website for jobs in Dubai or UAE and name of some few good consultants at their.....

and can i ask what are the bad things you have noticed in Dubai example traffic, pollution or any "culture shock" things in Dubai for which normally a Western is not prepared.......

Thanks:ranger:



pamela0810 said:


> Then there's always this argument: Why should I hire an Indian (no matter how highly qualified or experienced) for 25K a month when I can get a westerner for the same salary?


----------



## sdh080

Jynxgirl said:


> The sad thing is, you will get paid based on your passport in dubai. I had a friend who was working here in dubai (my only ameican friend  ) and was an HR role making around 30,000 a month with his own apartment. ?? They got rid of all the americans and are now paying the indians around 10,000 a month and are in shared apartments.* All have MBA degrees. *
> 
> Unfortunatly, that is easier said then done as there are so many indians with *MBAs who are willing to take such low salaried positions.* Good luck.


That's because in many of their cases, the MBA they have isn't worth the paper it's written on. 

The MBA was supposed to be a qualification for managers who already have a number of years experience in their field. The average in the UK before I left was about 10 years experience before doing one, the US average is around 7 to 8 years.

I know plenty of Indians making good salaries but they all have one thing in common, many years of work experience.

Unfortunately their seems to be a dilution in the MBA recently with so many institutions offering it and the entry requirements being relaxed far too much.


----------



## pamela0810

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Jynxgirl, xdude and pamela0810  Thanks for sharing your views.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Ya its true "pamela0810" that mostly in western countries, organization always prefer to give less salary to Indians because they knew that Indian will definitely accept it.
> 
> I am currently in Australia and i have noticed here also, So Sad or may be we don't good negotiation skills to sell our skill sets....
> 
> anyways can i know which the most popular website for jobs in Dubai or UAE and name of some few good consultants at their.....
> 
> and can i ask what are the bad things you have noticed in Dubai example traffic, pollution or any "culture shock" things in Dubai for which normally a Western is not prepared.......
> 
> Thanks:ranger:


Hello Mohit,
You will find all your answers in the sticky called "Read before posting..."
If you do a search of this forum, you will also find several discussions about what people like and dislike about the city.

I agree with SDH, there are too many people out here with an MBA and it really does not hold much weight in my opinion, relevant experience is what matters more. You will find a lot of people holding Master's degrees and working in a completely different industry and then there are people who have barely graduated from high school but are so good in their line of work that they have quickly climbed up the ranks.


----------



## Andy Capp

(My opinion)

Indians (in general and notwithstanding SDH's post) are paid less because they have a blame culture, as in they can't, or rather won't, make a decision cos if it's deemed the wrong decision they 'll lose "face".

The English make a decision based on the facts given to us, and yes, you (sometimes) get them wrong, HOWEVER we do make a decision and live and die upon them.

Indians have no backbone.

Example, driving, a pick up truck tried to cut me up the other day (I emphasise "tried"), this was in traffic, he then proceeded to intimidate my little Yaris, I stopped the car, got out, called him all the ******* under the sun, his response "I'll phone police".

No backbone, spineless cowards.


(edit to add)

With a massive chip on their shoulders - why do they wear heels (men), buy "whitening" creams, use banish baldness products and have 70 million degrees?

Rant over.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> (My opinion)
> 
> Indians (in general and notwithstanding SDH's post) are paid less because they have a blame culture, as in they can't, or rather won't, make a decision cos if it's deemed the wrong decision they 'll lose "face".
> 
> The English make a decision based on the facts given to us, and yes, you (sometimes) get them wrong, HOWEVER we do make a decision and live and die upon them.
> 
> Indians have no backbone.
> 
> Example, driving, a pick up truck tried to cut me up the other day (I emphasise "tried"), this was in traffic, he then proceeded to intimidate my little Yaris, I stopped the car, got out, called him all the ******* under the sun, his response "I'll phone police".
> 
> No backbone, spineless cowards.


AC!! Stop generalising! :frusty:
I have a colleague who holds a leadership position, he is not Indian but not an Englishman either...I'm amazed he can stand up straight without a back bone. I've never met anyone like him. If you want someone with blame culture, you have got to meet him!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> AC!! Stop generalising! :frusty:
> I have a colleague who holds a leadership position, he is not Indian but not an Englishman either...I'm amazed he can stand up straight without a back bone. I've never met anyone like him. If you want someone with blame culture, you have got to meet him!


I never said everyone.

Is he Canadian????

Maybe South African

Or Arab

They're all the same.

No backbone.


----------



## pamela0810

He's from Pakistan! 
He holds a Master's degree from some British university and speaks with a fake English accent whenever we have people visiting us from other offices. Then he had to go take his IELTS test and ended up getting a 6 out of 9 score in each module, which is just average.


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> (My opinion)
> 
> Indians (in general and notwithstanding SDH's post) are paid less because they have a blame culture, as in they can't, or rather won't, make a decision cos if it's deemed the wrong decision they 'll lose "face".


And don't ask them to do anything without putting it in writing or try and resolve a situation without first finding out whose fault it was.


----------



## pamela0810

sdh080 said:


> And don't ask them to do anything without putting it in writing or try and resolve a situation without first finding out whose fault it was.


Gawd! These guys sound just like my colleague! It can be so frustrating when people do that.
Obviously we Indian ladies are different!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> He's from Pakistan!
> He holds a Master's degree from some British university and speaks with a fake English accent whenever we have people visiting us from other offices. Then he had to go take his IELTS test and ended up getting a 6 out of 9 score in each module, which is just average.


Same, same, head nodding spineless ********


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Obviously we Indian ladies are different!


Really?

The female of the species and all that....


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Same, same, head nodding spineless ********


Don't worry though, his entire family lives in England and I'm guessing that's where he's headed eventually.....one more immigrant for you!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Don't worry though, his entire family lives in England and I'm guessing that's where he's headed eventually.....one more immigrant for you!


All I can say is....

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Condoms 'too big' for Indian men


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> Same, same, head nodding spineless ********


The *British born* Pakistanis are alright.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Really?
> 
> The female of the species and all that....


Yes we are different and if I were to generalise right now, I'd say "All men are the same." 

But....:focus:

I really do wish we would raise our standards a little higher and not settle for being overworked and underpaid. The ones who really deserve to be paid well often have their CVs disregarded because most of the HR people have the exact same opinion as AC and SDH.


----------



## pamela0810

sdh080 said:


> The *British born* Pakistanis are alright.


I agree with you to a certain extent.



Andy Capp said:


> All I can say is....
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Condoms 'too big' for Indian men


You just wait for an opportunity to throw that in our face!


----------



## sdh080

pamela0810 said:


> I really do wish we would raise our standards a little higher and not settle for being overworked and underpaid.* The ones who really deserve to be paid well often have their CVs disregarded* because most of the HR people have the exact same opinion as AC and SDH.


The majority of Indians who "deserve" to be paid well are indeed paid well.

It's the bottom end where they are ten a penny and have little experience that they are correctly paid less.


----------



## pamela0810

sdh080 said:


> The majority of Indians who "deserve" to be paid well are indeed paid well.


Oh it's just me then!


----------



## sdh080

pamela0810 said:


> Oh it's just me then!


I did say "majority" 

There will obviously be exceptions the same as there is with most nationalities, not all westerners are coining it in for example.

In a lot of cases it's the individual company that's the problem rather than the nationality of the employee.


----------



## pamela0810

sdh080 said:


> I did say "majority"
> 
> There will obviously be exceptions the same as there is with most nationalities, not all westerners are coining it in for example.
> 
> In a lot of cases it's the individual company that's the problem rather than the nationality of the employee.


Good point! You deserve some thanks for that!

Ooh...look who just walked in. It's my spineless colleague with the fake British accent...


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Yes we are different and if I were to generalise right now, I'd say "All men are the same."
> 
> But....:focus:
> 
> I really do wish we would raise our standards a little higher and not settle for being overworked and underpaid. The ones who really deserve to be paid well often have their CVs disregarded because most of the HR people have the exact same opinion as AC and SDH.


Stereotyping...

And to SDH, British born pakistanis - a) that's an oxymoron cos b) which team would they support at cricket?

They're pakis with a UK passport.


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> Stereotyping...
> 
> And to SDH, British born pakistanis - a) that's an oxymoron cos b) which team would they support at cricket?
> 
> They're pakis with a UK passport.


I went to school with a few, born in Glasgow, have the strongest Scottish accent ever and support England at cricket.


----------



## pamela0810

Did you all hear about that Pakistani wicket keeper who skipped the last match in Dubai because he received death threats and escaped to England? There's proof right there....that they consider England as home and not Pakistan!


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Did you all hear about that Pakistani wicket keeper who skipped the last match in Dubai because he received death threats and escaped to England? There's proof right there....that they consider England as home and not Pakistan!


No, England is an easy option - another bloody immigrant, we (UK) would have been so much better doing the Emirati way, you can live here and contribute to our economy but you'll NEVER get permanent residency, NEVER get a UK passport and NEVER get any welfare benefits.

That would work.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> No, England is an easy option - another bloody immigrant, we (UK) would have been so much better doing the Emirati way, you can live here and contribute to our economy but you'll NEVER get permanent residency, NEVER get a UK passport and NEVER get any welfare benefits.
> 
> That would work.


I agree. Canada and Australia seem to be facing the same issues. That being said, I do see our side of it as well. We need better opportunities and unfortunately our countries do not provide us with those opportunities, so we turn to places like the UK, Canada, USA or Australia.
I too would go to one of these places in a heartbeat if given the chance only because single parents and children of single parents are better accepted at these places. That's my personal opinion but that is what helps me with my decisions.


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> I agree. Canada and Australia seem to be facing the same issues. That being said, I do see our side of it as well. We need better opportunities and unfortunately our countries do not provide us with those opportunities, so we turn to places like the UK, Canada, USA or Australia.
> I too would go to one of these places in a heartbeat if given the chance only because single parents and children of single parents are better accepted at these places. That's my personal opinion but that is what helps me with my decisions.


It says a lot that India, the fifth biggest economy in the world that wants a (permanent) seat on the UN security counsel, can't even support it's own people....


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> It says a lot that India, the fifth biggest economy in the world that wants a (permanent) seat on the UN security counsel, can't even support it's own people....


Just like you, I have a few bones to pick with my government. Sadly, our country is run by a bunch of criminals who have on other interest besides their own personal gain. 
Our country maybe be one of the largest economies in the world but we will never be on top because the simple truth is that the people who can actually take India to new heights are busy migrating to other countries for better opportunities.


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Just like you, I have a few bones to pick with my government. Sadly, our country is run by a bunch of criminals who have on other interest besides their own personal gain.
> Our country maybe be one of the largest economies in the world but we will never be on top because the simple truth is that the people who can actually take India to new heights are busy migrating to other countries for better opportunities.


Which says so much about the reason that indians get paid less...

So many of them, supply and demand.


----------



## ipshi

It's not that we settle for lesser salaries or that we deserve them either. Sometimes, we are stuck with them because we want something more out of life.

I got out of bombay not because I didn't have opportunities there but because I wanted to see the world, granted Dubai is not the best option in the world but it is a startoff point.

And I did not get a good package only because I dont have experience here... im sure when i do have some I will be able to move on to different positions around the world where my package will be in line with the position I hold.

Mr Capp -- while I understand your need to generalise and overall stress your point of view; I will never agree to all indians being blame-game playing, spineless ***** and whatever else. Just like all Englishmen are not opinionated, hate-mongering, racist drunks.

And dear Elphaba - before you delete this post for being rude, please note that I am merely responding to a statement that came before...


----------



## Andy Capp

ipshi said:


> Mr Capp -- while I understand your need to generalise and overall stress your point of view; I will never agree to all indians being blame-game playing, spineless ***** and whatever else. Just like all Englishmen are not opinionated, hate-mongering, racist drunks.


Are we not?
******!


----------



## pamela0810

Ipshi has obviously met Andy Capp and SBP


----------



## ipshi

Andy Capp said:


> Are we not?
> ******!


nope.. i know some amazing british born, true blue, cup-of-tea drinking guys who don't embody any of those qualities... well... except for the drunk part


----------



## sdh080

ipshi said:


> nope.. i know some amazing *british born, true blue, cup-of-tea drinking guys who don't embody any of those qualities..*. well... except for the drunk part


I'd hate to be like them 

And don't class them as British, they're English those types.


----------



## ipshi

pamela0810 said:


> Ipshi has obviously met Andy Capp and SBP


Have DEFINITELY met SBP... but unfortunately (or not) haven't met Mr Capp yet


----------



## sdh080

ipshi said:


> It's not that we settle for lesser salaries or that we deserve them either. Sometimes, we are stuck with them because we want something more out of life.
> 
> I got out of bombay not because I didn't have opportunities there but because I wanted to see the world, granted Dubai is not the best option in the world but it is a startoff point.
> *
> And I did not get a good package only because I dont have experience here*... im sure when i do have some I will be able to move on to different positions around the world where my package will be in line with the position I hold.
> 
> Mr Capp -- while I understand your need to generalise and overall stress your point of view; I will never agree to all indians being blame-game playing, spineless ***** and whatever else. Just like all Englishmen are not opinionated, hate-mongering, racist drunks.
> 
> And dear Elphaba - before you delete this post for being rude, please note that I am merely responding to a statement that came before...


It's not about experience here, it's about experience full stop.


----------



## pamela0810

ipshi said:


> nope.. i know some amazing british born, true blue, cup-of-tea drinking guys who don't embody any of those qualities... well... except for the drunk part


First, why have I not been introduced to these gentlemen?
Secondly, I pulled up a chair and grabbed my pop-corn....where's the big fight? What a letdown!


----------



## Andy Capp

sdh080 said:


> I'd hate to be like them
> 
> And don't class them as British, they're English those types.


You're scottish, you don't count....


----------



## ipshi

I didn't have much experience in the role I came here as... but I do have more than 7 yrs of experience overall... you cannot fault all indians just because many move out of our country for a better life and grasp at straws to do so... 

and i said british because one of my friends is from Ireland and he's all tea-drinking too (when he's not passed out with the boozing!)


----------



## Andy Capp

ipshi said:


> Have DEFINITELY met SBP... but unfortunately (or not) haven't met Mr Capp yet


You met Shrek? I'm the goat he usually walks around with....


----------



## pamela0810

ipshi said:


> I didn't have much experience in the role I came here as... but I do have more than 7 yrs of experience overall... you cannot fault all indians just because *many move out of our country for a better life and grasp at straws to do so...*


And that is the problem right there! We use that as an excuse to settle for lower paying salaries and then struggle to make ends meet. Then we complain that the white guys get paid so much better than us.


----------



## sdh080

Andy Capp said:


> You're scottish, you don't count....


Aye we're the civilised part at the top that don't associate with the riff raff don't south,


----------



## sdh080

ipshi said:


> I didn't have much experience in the role I came here as... but I do have more than 7 yrs of experience overall... you cannot fault all indians just *because many move out of our country for a better life and grasp at straws to do so... *
> 
> and i said british because one of my friends is from Ireland and he's all tea-drinking too (when he's not passed out with the boozing!)


Well if you're going to do that then you can't moan at getting paid appropriately.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> You met Shrek? I'm the goat he usually walks around with....


Shrek has a donkey ...is that you?


----------



## Andy Capp

sdh080 said:


> Aye we're the civilised part at the top that don't associate with the riff raff don't south,


I'm sorry, can you repeat that in ENGLISH....


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Shrek has a donkey ...is that you?


No, i have a very small penis.

Hung like a hamster is more appropriate for me....

(Well I do hate to disappoint a gal!)


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> No, i have a very small penis.
> 
> Hung like a hamster is more appropriate for me....
> 
> (Well I do hate to disappoint a gal!)


Goodness AC! 

:focus:

Why are Indian men the spineless type who like to blame others for all of their problems? That is the topic right?


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Goodness AC!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Why are Indian men the spineless type who like to blame others for all of their problems? That is the topic right?


Insecurity.

Hence the fact they wear "high"heels and use skin whitening cream.

Pathetic really.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Insecurity.
> 
> Hence the fact they wear "high"heels and use skin whitening cream.
> 
> Pathetic really.


No, not really....it's the same reason why you all spend the entire day at the beach trying to get a tan!


----------



## ipshi

sdh080 said:


> Well if you're going to do that then you can't moan at getting paid appropriately.


but i never moaned about not getting paid appropriately... i distinctly said that i am sure of gettng paid better when i have enough relevant experience.

and furthermore, those indians who do moan about it are as stupid as the foriegners who come here thinking everything is gonna be as great as home... stupidity abounds in every country


----------



## ipshi

pamela0810 said:


> No, not really....it's the same reason why you all spend the entire day at the beach trying to get a tan!


perfect pam!!

and Mr Capp so what if they want to wear high heels and use those creams, they aren't using your dime to do so... Insecurity isn't a vice only found in Indians either


----------



## Rochelle

Andy Capp said:


> Insecurity.
> 
> Hence the fact they wear "high"heels and use skin whitening cream.
> 
> Pathetic really.


LMAO the same reason I, and every female I know, wears heels, use fake tan/spray tans, make-up, hair products, shave our legs etc... 

Because we are attempting to achieve our version of beauty (whether that be personally or culturally defined).


----------



## mohitrahuja

I can't understand what's the f*****g problem with Andy Capp regarding Indian's, go and check you culture and history........ oppppsss you don't have any culture or history.......... go and check history f*****g britisher's who invade our country and why all western countries are coming to India, open your eyes

I am in Australia and i have saw how racial they are and you are also same like them.... i hope you have idea about the racialism issue in Australia between local and international student....... and now OZ ass is fearing when Indian students has stop coming to OZ because they are losing $$$$$ which Indian’s bring here….


----------



## pamela0810

mohitrahuja said:


> I can't understand what's the f*****g problem with Andy Capp regarding Indian's, go and check you culture and history........ oppppsss you don't have any culture or history.......... go and check history f*****g britisher's who invade our country and why all western countries are coming to India, open your eyes
> 
> I am in Australia and i have saw how racial they are and you are also same like them.... i hope you have idea about the racialism issue in Australia between local and international student....... and now OZ ass is fearing when Indian students has stop coming to OZ because they are losing $$$$$ which Indian’s bring here….


Ok....chill. You're in Australia when you could very easily be getting an MBA back in India so your argument is a little hypocritical. You are just proving his point!


----------



## ipshi

mohitrahuja said:


> I can't understand what's the f*****g problem with Andy Capp regarding Indian's, go and check you culture and history........ oppppsss you don't have any culture or history.......... go and check history f*****g britisher's who invade our country and why all western countries are coming to India, open your eyes
> 
> I am in Australia and i have saw how racial they are and you are also same like them.... i hope you have idea about the racialism issue in Australia between local and international student....... and now OZ ass is fearing when Indian students has stop coming to OZ because they are losing $$$$$ which Indian’s bring here….


Mohit -- chill! we're just having an exchange of opinions & getting hyper won't change anything or prove anything. It'll only make Mr Capp get all smug and smirky (which he is being right now...) so just calm down and learn how to play out your battles


----------



## sdh080

mohitrahuja said:


> I can't understand what's the f*****g problem with Andy Capp regarding Indian's, go and check you culture and history........ oppppsss you don't have any culture or history.......... go and check history f*****g britisher's who invade our country and why all western countries are coming to India, open your eyes
> 
> I am in Australia and i have saw how racial they are and you are also same like them.... i hope you have idea about the racialism issue in Australia between local and international student....... and now OZ ass is fearing when Indian students has stop coming to OZ because they are losing $$$$$ which Indian’s bring here….


Where's that big laughing smiley?

What an idiot.


----------



## Rochelle

Mohi, there are some people worth your effort and some not.. pick your battles


----------



## pamela0810

I really would like to see AC's reply to him though. This is so much fun!


----------



## ipshi

and just cos of this msg pam... AC just might not reply


----------



## Andy Capp

mohitrahuja said:


> I can't understand what's the f*****g problem with Andy Capp regarding Indian's, go and check you*(r) *culture and history........ oppppsss )you don't have any culture or history.......... *(The UK has no culture of history??? WTF?) *go and check history f*****g britisher's who invade our country and why all western countries are coming to India, open your eyes *And all indians are leaving????*
> 
> I am in Australia and i have saw *(I have saw, you have a saw? that's nice)* - nice how racial they are and you are also same like them.... *(same like them? your 70+degrees didn't teach you to communicate in English did they?)* i hope you have idea about the racialism *(is that a word?)* issue in Australia between local and international student....... and now OZ ass is fearing when Indian students has stop coming to OZ because they are losing $$$$$ which Indian’s bring here…. *(Re-read that statement (I'm loathe to call it a sentance), it makes no sense) *


Why would I want to go yo Australia - it's full of convicts?????


----------



## pamela0810

AC never disappoints and this is what happens when you let emotion get in the way of common sense!


----------



## ipshi

And thus spake AC! and he has not disappointed at all! 


Aaah... can sit back and resume my own little battle with Mr Capp now, if he so decides to indulge me again


----------



## wandabug

Now come on A/C, if you are going to correct someone at least get it right, it is Sentence not Sentance.


----------



## Elphaba

Hmmmm. I really don't like some of the nasty sentiments expressed by some posters in this thread, although others of you have been admirable in your restraint and comments.

There is nothing wrong with joking about national/cultural stereotypes, but that is different from out and out racism. I do not want to see any more of that.

The negative comments about immigrants are really quite ironic coming from people who are expats too...


----------



## Andy Capp

ipshi said:


> And thus spake *(spake????) *AC! and he has not disappointed at all!
> 
> 
> Aaah... can sit back and resume my own little battle with Mr Capp now, if he so decides to indulge me again


I have no battles with anyone ipshi, and surprisingly enough, I'm not too keen on a lot of UK people too.

Especially scousers and mancs.


----------



## Andy Capp

wandabug said:


> Now come on A/C, if you are going to correct someone at least get it right, it is Sentence not Sentance.


******!!!!


----------



## ipshi

thus spake AC was a direct reference to the great book Thus Spake Zarathustra by Friedrich Nietzsche 


spelling mistakes AND ignorance of Nietzsche... tut tut AC... guess i expected a bit too much

and i am neither a scouser or a manc... so i guess i wont b last on ur list


----------



## Andy Capp

ipshi said:


> and i am neither a scouser or a manc... so i guess i wont b last on ur list


But you speak in text...


----------



## ipshi

Andy Capp said:


> But you speak in text...


ah, woe is me! does that put me above or below said scousers and/or mancs?


----------



## Elphaba

ipshi said:


> ah, woe is me! does that put me above or below said scousers and/or mancs?


There are those who might say you couldn't get lower than a Scouser...





And please stop using that dreadful text speak. I know you can write properly! Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

ipshi said:


> ah, woe is me! does that put me above or below said scousers and/or mancs?


I really don't think it's possible to get below them...

PLEASE tell me you don't have a curly perm (often blonde), say "Calm down" and support a foreign owned (football) team...


----------



## ipshi

lets see now...

straight hair... usually am the person people say calm down to (and therefore manage to annoy me further) and don't really follow football (only perhaps the few cute looking butts... erm... guys)


----------



## Elphaba

ipshi said:


> lets see now...
> 
> straight hair... usually am the person people say calm down to (and therefore manage to annoy me further) and don't really follow football (only perhaps the few cute looking butts... erm... guys)



A scouser stereotype for you:


----------



## VADXB

sdh080 said:


> That's because in many of their cases, the MBA they have isn't worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> The MBA was supposed to be a qualification for managers who already have a number of years experience in their field. The average in the UK before I left was about 10 years experience before doing one, the US average is around 7 to 8 years.
> 
> I know plenty of Indians making good salaries but they all have one thing in common, many years of work experience.
> 
> Unfortunately their seems to be a dilution in the MBA recently with so many institutions offering it and the entry requirements being relaxed far too much.


This is true. In the western markets, once you look beyond the Ivy league MBA candidates, the salary level for the rest is sort of in the same range. India has some fantastic business schools such as IIM's and ISB. Candidates from such programs do command a high salary in Dubai but the bottom line is such top notch programs are very few in India and the other MBA programs are not worth talking about.


----------



## VADXB

Good entertainment after a horrible day at work. Thanks everyone!


----------

